# Kill Squad - A Deathwatch Omnibus



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

[a link to the OP in News and Rumors: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=59981]

Commissar Ploss reporting in with a Heresy-Online Exclusive! 

I present to you _Kill Squad_, _a Deathwatch Omnibus_. One of the Black Library's newest Print On Demand books. 

A copy of this book was leaked to me form a source inside Games Workshop. This title hasn't yet appeared in any information released to the public, nor is there a release date slated for this title yet. Nothing on the Black Library Website either. When i contacted Black Library about this title, specifically the people who handle the POD material, they claimed that such a title didn't exist. :laugh: what a joke, as you will see from the images below. 

This is a new release, not an old reissue, as it utilizes the new Black Library logo.

_Kill Squad_ contains the duology of CS Goto titles _Warrior Brood_ and _Warrior Coven_, as well as the _Deathwatch_ graphic novel by Jim Alexander and Graham Stoddart.

Please enjoy this Heresy-Online exclusive!

brought to you by your friend and fellow Heretic,

Commissar Ploss :drinks:


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Hey cool dude, I love deathwatch and have my DW and SM armies modelled as such.
I haven't read any of these Novels so this 3 in 1 will be great.

Is Goto really as bad as some say?


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

meh, its all up to interpretation really. I would suggest you read them and formulate your own opinion. I'm quite indifferent to CS Goto. His stories aren't bad, yet they aren't the best. 

CP


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Goto's Deathwatch series was very good, but the Dawn of War series was a travesty. Take the good with the bad.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Looks like Warseer saw my post and ran with it too.

http://www.warseer.com/forums/showthread.php?p=4560543#post4560543


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

Plus all my fucking rep for doing such a good job for heresy in finding this dude


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

believe that shit! thats gorram awesome!


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

We have an insider at BL? Sweeeet!


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Brother Subtle said:


> We have an insider at BL? Sweeeet!


lol yeah, me!

CP


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

pretty goddam awesome!


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Ok, so i've known about this book for quite some time now, in fact, it was myself who leaked its existence to the rest of the world! Looks like BL has finally come around and made it available for purchase. 20pounds brings it home from the Black Library website.

http://www.blacklibrary.com/Exclusive-Products/Print-on-Demand/Kill-Squad.html

so ends the rumor, so begins history. I love leaking new stuff. lol

Commissar Ploss
"resident bad-ass."


----------

